# could you give me hand of help



## sameh-mohamed (Apr 27, 2009)

hi all i`m doing an essay on my final year 
on the culture problems for foreign expats in Cairo 
If you would like to help just pm me
thanks for reading
with my respect to your privacy 
with my best regards 
sameh mohamed


----------

